# Polar White C Class Enhancement Detail...



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

All Started on Friday afternoon, a week in the lake district and she looked like this:

























I then washed the car as follows:

- APC applied to all door shuts, under bonnet & around the arches.
- Car was snow foamed and agitated with brushes. 
- Car was rinsed with PW.
- Car was washed using Dodo Juice Sour Power shampoo (2BM)
- Car was rinsed again and Iron x was applied to the car. 
- Car was rinsed again.
- Car was clayed using Bit hammer clay to leave a contaminant free surface.

Snowfoam after 10 mins..










i then did a one stage enhancement on the car with Megs 101 & on a orange polishing pad. All door shuts & under bonnet were polished with prep'd with Swissvax fluid cleaner before a coat of Swissvax Glacier.

All external Paint surfaces were wiped down with IPA.

Wolf's Hardbody was applied to the whole car. Once cured this was removed and left for 12 hours.

In the meantime i cleaned and protected all the wheels on the car. All wheels were clayed and polished using GTechiq P1 and wiped down with IPA before applying two coats of Wolf's Rim Shield. Tyres were dressed with AG Rubber cleaner.

Arches were protected with AG Plastic Conditioner.

Friday morning Another coat of hard body was applied. This was removed once cured.

This was then topped off with two coats of Swissvax Glacier 24hrs apart.

Whilst i was waiting in-between coats of wax i hoovered, cleaned and dressed the interior using AG Vinyl and rubber care. All leather was treated to AG Leather balm.

A big thank you to Rob_vrs & Mattytemp who gave me some company throughout the 3 days i have been working on it. Mattytemp even joined me for the after photos 

Here are the final photos……


























































































































Comments welcome as always….


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good son, shame I couldn't join for final photos, however I had some serious power cars to attend to at Cadwell Park  let's see how glacier gets on.


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful job mate!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man. That is one very, very clean C Class.

Liking the interior as well. All round nice car and nice to see it been looked after as well.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice work my man. That is one very, very clean C Class.
> 
> Liking the interior as well. All round nice car and nice to see it been looked after as well.


Thanks. I take pride in my cars. It does get noticed. Someone I was speaking to this morning thought it was brand new. His face was a picture when I told him it had 6000 miles on it!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Got to love a nice clean white car.... looks awesome mate..

If its anything like mine it will be filthy again after 25 miles


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great! How is the fuel consumption? Are they both your cars?



Brigham1806 said:


> Thanks. I take pride in my cars. It does get noticed. Someone I was speaking to this morning thought it was brand new. His face was a picture when I told him it had 6000 miles on it!


I've got to be honest, a car with 6000 miles is still new in my eyes hehe :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> Thanks. I take pride in my cars. It does get noticed. Someone I was speaking to this morning thought it was brand new. His face was a picture when I told him it had 6000 miles on it!


Haha people do that with me, say how clean it looks (when it's clean) then say "suppose it is new" but yet it has 12,000 miles on it and is 10month old.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

L.J. said:


> Looks great! How is the fuel consumption? Are they both your cars?
> 
> I've got to be honest, a car with 6000 miles is still new in my eyes hehe :thumb:


Nope the octavia is my mates. Both same age.

Just been to Lake District and she's currently sat at 62.9 mpg over 490 miles still got just over a quarter of a tank left. 
So not bad really.

6 months old I suppose is fairly new!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Got to love a nice clean white car.... looks awesome mate..
> 
> If its anything like mine it will be filthy again after 25 miles


A few bits of muck but a quick power wash down later will keep it like new


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice mate, looks really good!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

M101 is an aggressive compound for a single stage enhancement - did you refine after using this compound?


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking very nice! And 62.9mpg! I struggle to get 30mpg in my 220. Could be the way I drive  I'm debating weather to go for a swissvax wax aswell.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bmerritt87 said:


> Looking very nice! And 62.9mpg! I struggle to get 30mpg in my 220. Could be the way I drive  I'm debating weather to go for a swissvax wax aswell.


Do it, me and Craig both regularly exchange swissvax products and both get great results on our cars.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Which would you recommend for black car? I've heard good thing of BOS, don't fancy paying CR prices


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally BOS is not worth the money, i compared it on my car against Onyx (cheapest swissvax) and couldn't tell a difference, i now use shield on my daily due to the ptfe characteristics.


----------



## _Chris.T_ (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't pretend to know all the different types of merc but this one is probably my favourite

Looks very sporty with a touch of executive class and it works so well


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Personally BOS is not worth the money, i compared it on my car against Onyx (cheapest swissvax) and couldn't tell a difference, i now use shield on my daily due to the ptfe characteristics.


Thanks, ill have to put it on my shopping list! It's all about prioritisation, food or wax, I know which comes first :lol:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> M101 is an aggressive compound for a single stage enhancement - did you refine after using this compound?


No funny enough not, I really should have done. But it looks good and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

bmerritt87 said:


> Thanks, ill have to put it on my shopping list! It's all about prioritisation, food or wax, I know which comes first :lol:


Go for shield!!! Great wax durable and smells lovley... It's one of the best in my collection and I have most of them!!! Thanks to rob and his ways!

If I speak to him for about 20 mins I've bought something... Why haven't I got any money again? :$


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

_Chris.T_ said:


> I don't pretend to know all the different types of merc but this one is probably my favourite
> 
> Looks very sporty with a touch of executive class and it works so well


It's a sport plus was introduced in June 2012.

I wasn't keen at first but best car I've owned yet!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

bmerritt87 said:


> Looking very nice! And 62.9mpg! I struggle to get 30mpg in my 220. Could be the way I drive  I'm debating weather to go for a swissvax wax aswell.


I take it yours is pre blue-efficiency?

My previous c200 was getting Round 40. Bear in mind that the 62.9 was on a motorway run! I get 43.8 avg on a commute


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice job


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> I take it yours is pre blue-efficiency?
> 
> My previous c200 was getting Round 40. Bear in mind that the 62.9 was on a motorway run! I get 43.8 avg on a commute


Yea mine is 2009, but I've used a 2012 C220 with it and didn't find much improvement, I tend to do short stop start jorneys and use sport mode and tip tronic mostly so as I said, prob my driving . My Auntie has an E350 and since she bought it its averaged 20.9mpg even with her driving. I fancied the E350 convertible but they are thirsty.


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

Good job craig. Cant tell there was lots of time and effort. And pics havent come out too bad to say weather was dull. When its against my.car you can see the depth in your paint.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

bmerritt87 said:


> Yea mine is 2009, but I've used a 2012 C220 with it and didn't find much improvement, I tend to do short stop start jorneys and use sport mode and tip tronic mostly so as I said, prob my driving . My Auntie has an E350 and since she bought it its averaged 20.9mpg even with her driving. I fancied the E350 convertible but they are thirsty.


Yes everyone drives differently. If I drive like a nutter ill probs not get 25mpg!

Great cars... No matter how much they cost to run


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

mattytemp said:


> Good job craig. Cant tell there was lots of time and effort. And pics havent come out too bad to say weather was dull. When its against my.car you can see the depth in your paint.


Cheers temps! Appreciate the feedback!! I know you pick up a number of my techniques... So I think I'm ready for some new ones!!!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Superb finish on the C-Class , the Sport Plus Mercedes have got it spot on I think especially if they are targeting the younger market.

I must admit I am sorely tempted with one of these, it's between a 3 series Coupe or a this, can't quite decide at the moment


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

MLAM said:


> Superb finish on the C-Class , the Sport Plus Mercedes have got it spot on I think especially if they are targeting the younger market.
> 
> I must admit I am sorely tempted with one of these, it's between a 3 series Coupe or a this, can't quite decide at the moment


21 is young 

My work buddy has a 3 coupe and I prefer this by miles... Drive em both... Your heart will decide!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Brigham1806 said:


> 21 is young
> 
> My work buddy has a 3 coupe and I prefer this by miles... Drive em both... Your heart will decide!


 I'm a bit older than 21 but sub 30 nether the less!

I must admit my dad has just bought a W211 E-Class and it is such a relaxed drive/ride it makes my E46 Sport seem very harsh over bumps


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> Thanks. I take pride in my cars. It does get noticed. Someone I was speaking to this morning thought it was brand new. His face was a picture when I told him it had 6000 miles on it!


Amazing what a bit of TLC and hard work gets you.


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks brilliant mate, really lovely car.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ben. said:


> Looks brilliant mate, really lovely car.


Thanks... Certainly gets some looks...


----------

